# any company like tshirtgang that prints larger images



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

*looking for a DTG contractor doing large prints*

hi all i am looking for a company basicaly the same way that tshirt gang operates but print bigger prints. all they do is 10x14 and my designs are meant to be larger on the tshirts. any one knows a reputable company that has services like this can be small comoany but honest lol i guess that is hard to figure out but u know what i mean,


----------



## twistedmonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

something like this


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Your best bet would probably be a cut-and-sew company. They print on the cotton, and then cut the cotton and sew the shirt.

Pricing is going to be astronomical, but it can be done.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

It is hard to find a dtg printer who can do more than 15x18. You may need to invest a bit more and search for a company that does all over prints but it won't be dtg.


----------



## ipressit (Feb 21, 2009)

The max size that we could do on our DtG printer is 17 x 24. looking at your mockup, this may not work. 
Your best bet is to find a belt screen printer or do print and sew like the other member suggested.

Sent from my SGH-I717R using T-Shirt Forums


----------

